# Cannot tighten bits in Triton Router



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I just bought this router but haven't used it yet. I don't have an answer for you but that certainly makes me nervous. I've had a bit climb out of a 1/4" collet adapter before & take flight upward. Scary stuff. I'l stay tuned in on this one. Thanks!


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

I have Ryobi, Ridgid and Hitachi routers all that use 1/2" and 1/4" bits with a collet. No problems with any of them. If your bit is moving do not use the router until you have the problem resolved. Make sure you are using the correct size collet. There is a European size that is slightly different that 1/4".


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll pop my 1/4" collet adapter in tonight & see if it's holding.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

You may need a new collet….sounds like that one is defective?

I don't have the Triton…but I did have an old PC that I got at a garage sale that had a similar problem….the previous owner had tightened the compression nut too tight on the collet and deformed it….it would not compress enough to hold a bit anymore. I tried several times to fix it by realigning it and by honing off the burs….but no joy. I bought a new collet and compression nut and the bits seem to hold tight once again. Do not know if that is similar to your problem….but I would still suspect that it is a defective collet either way.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have a Triton and have not had this problem. I just used a 1/4 bit for a cpl hrs with no problem. You may want to call the service center in Michigan and talk to them. If you have trouble I had the Head of R&D for Triton in the UK contact me when one of mine caught fire. They stand behind thier product so I'm sure they will fix this for you ASAP.
Ken 
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1831


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

If your 1/2" bits are secure, then it is obviously the 1/4" adapter that is defective and has nothing to do with the collet. Get a new adapter.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^caught fire? Maybe I won't try mine out tonight afterall


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Just read your post, Ken; happy you're all right. It looks like I'll be spending the $100 I saved on this router on a fire extinguisher.


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

I have the 2 1/4hp model and have NOT had this issue!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Did they pack an 8mm collet with your unit by mistake?


----------



## bvdon (Feb 22, 2010)

Did you try more than one bit? I've bought bits that seems a little shy on the shank thickness.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Make certain that both the collet and the bit shank are free of lubricants. Scant shank size plus oil equal slippage.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Several people have pointed out the possibility of the wrong collett or having metric bits. That would be the first place I would check. Did you buy this router new or from someone?


----------



## anoldwoodchuck (Feb 13, 2010)

I have used this model and make of router for a year. I've used both 1/2" and 1/4" shank bits on a router table without any problems. I think it is a super router and am glad I purchased it.

As others have said, try a different bit or find a different collet.

Good luck.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a bunch of older 1/4" bits from my old router that I use in both my Bosch 2 1/4 and triton 3 1/4. No issues in either.


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

was it a large bit? i once had my largest bit, a 40 mm wide dado bit, jump out because i turned the variable speed knob the wrong way on my bosch router. these bits can only run at half speed otherwise the router startes shaking and the bit jumps out. i was lucky neither the bit or router were damaged.


----------



## trimmer (Dec 23, 2008)

sounds like you mite have the old stile chuck.
Make sure the slots from the 1/2" and 1/4" adaptor don't lineup,meaning rotate the 1/4" adaptor.
But Triton has an update to that chuck, i would call them and get new chuck.
I have the 3 1/4 horse,and don't have one problem with it.
Also the 2 1/4 Triton has a different chuck setup.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I chugged the 1/4" collet that came with the router, chucked a 1/4" bit, & it seems snug. My router is new (<1mo>s your problem.


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks to all for the good ideas and responses. Other than the slippage which is serious I do like the router a lot. I've ordered a new 1/4 inch adapter from Lee Valley ($5) and the Triton lady returned my Email and said she would send me a new collet. I'm expecting that to solve the problem, if it does I will upgrade the Router with more stars as it has plenty of power and control, I like the lift mechanism also.

Paul


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well wouldn't you know right after I comment about having no problems with my 1/4 collet yesterday while routing a 3/8 Dado the bit raised and came through the project. I tried a different collet and same result. Never had this happen before. Still love the Triton router, just need to figure this out. Back to the drawiing board.


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

cr1 , and others
I think I've figured out the problem with the loose bits in my Triton.
If you look closely at the collet and the 1/4 inch adapter they each have a slot that is cut completely through and two slots that only go part way through them.
I've found that if I aline the slots that are completely cut through before tightening the things are able to clamp onto the bits quite securely.
All this after almost injuring myself, having the insert replaced by Triton, and general frustration for months. It just seems like something in the manual would be appropriate. I like the Router but they could have done better by machining the parts so they would only fit one way.
Hope this is understandable, let me know if I can answer anything.

Paul


----------



## Don3856 (Mar 11, 2011)

I had the same problem as Paul. After running a newly purchased Triton TRA001 with a ¼" bit, the bit fell out of the collet.

The ¼" adapter collet can fit into the main ½" collet either from the threaded end which screws into the motor shaft, or the wrench end. I have had no problems with the ¼" collect inserted into the wrench end.

Don


----------



## Lsmart (Jan 1, 2012)

I have experienced this with a 5/16 veritas spiral upcut bit and collet reducer in my TRA001


----------

